# Excision of skin tags add on code



## carol52 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a question about the add on code for the 11200. 35 skin tags were removed, can I use the add on code 11201 twice ?
Thanks for you help


----------



## surgonc87 (Jun 22, 2011)

First code 11200 accounts forup to 15 skin tag, add on code each additional 10 or part of....
So if you have 25 total excised only warrants 11201 x 1.

so you will report
11200, +11201 x 1

If there were 36 excised, then 11201 X 2 is appropriate..

MS


----------



## carol52 (Jun 22, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks for your help greatly appreciated.


----------

